# Censo do Fórum(parte I)-Como vocês conheceram o SSC?



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Bem eu fiz este thread para que nós possamos dizer como descobrimos o SSC;toca a votar pessoal. 

P.S.-depois eu vou fazer a segunda parte para fazermos a contagem dos membros do forum e também a frequência de visitas como alguns de vocês sugeriram(só não sei ainda ainda como juntar tudo isso num só thread,portanto sugestões são bem vindas!)


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Eu conheci o SSC no dia 23 de Maio de 2004 aquando de uma busca no Google acerca do alargamento do metro de Lisboa. Tinham aqui colocado aqui poucos dias antes que afinal a linha vermelha não se limitaria a ficar por S.Sebastiao que em 2008 chegaria a Campolide e resolvi entrar.
Gostei do que vi, tinha imensas coisas sobre os novos projectos para Lisboa, algo que sempre procurei me manter actualizado, eram debatidos também temas de urbanismo e arquitectura que também me agradavam apesar de não passar de um mero leigo, pelo que de vez em quando aparecia por cá...

Em 18 de Dezembro passados quase 7 meses, resolvi tornar-me membro. Já vos "conhecia" bem a todos (porque com o passar do tempo a visitas passaram de semanais a diárias e de diárias a multidiárias!), já tinha algumas bases sobre a maior parte dos assuntos que debatiam e que anteriormente desconhecia e essencialmente comecei a sentir a vontade de participar e a sensação que poderia contribuir um pouco para melhorar o forum com as minhas opinioes/conhecimento...
So here I am! kay:


...quanto a esse hipotetico thread Censo do Forum II vou pensar numa solução. Se me ocorrer alguma digo...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

calhou nem sei ao certo  andei uns diitas a ler sem me registar e depois a namorada registou.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Pois eu já não sei bem como aconteceu, mas sei as causas...tudo porque o ano passado decidi ficar por terras americanas durante o verão e arranjar um "summer job". Foi pois durante umas dessas buscas online, em Maio de 2004, durante um pequeno momento de relax, enquanto andava à procura de qq coisa acerca de Lisboa que encontrei o SSC.

Achei o máximo todos os projectos para a nossa capital e depois comecei a ler os restantes threads e fiquei completamente apanhado!  Adicionei logo a página aos meus favoritos!

Depois, e durante cerca de 8 meses, visitei o site diariamente pois sabia que a cada dia que passasse iria sempre encontrar qq coisa nova que me ia agradar bem como dar umas boas gargalhadas...o melhor do SSC é mesmo o pessoal que cá vem!!!!

Até que um belo dia em Fevereiro me decidi a juntar à batalha e fazer-me conhecer! Foi bom!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Temos historias (ou melhor dizendo, estórias...) parecidas, Johnny! A diferença é que me antecipei a ti 2 mesitos!!! :laugh: :cheers1:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Através do www.skyscraperpage.com, que já conhecia ha mais tempo, mas só me inscrevi em agosto de 2003, 

depois vi que havia lá threads a falar aqui do ssc, e além disso conheci lá o Vapour :colgate:, ele disse que andava neste forum e que era mais concorrido, então vim cá parar.

Quando entrei ainda não havia forum Português. O Vapour fez um Thread Sticky no Euroscrapers só para Portugal e para nós os 3 (Vapour, Falcaonet e Eu...) 

Nós eramos empenhados, fazíamos muitos threads e começaram aparecer mais foreiros tugas (no espaço de um mês ou dois) então o Jan concordou em criar um sub-forum Português  

A melhor maneira do forum crescer em sub-secções é ter muitos tugas. Portanto aqueles que andam a "espiar-nos" e não se inscrevem, mais vale inscreverem-se já para isto aumentar.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

eu descobri muito provavelmente numa das minhas buscas online. Só me inscrevi também um mes ou 2s depois mas valeu a pena


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bastante interessante, Marco. Andava há 1ns tempitos com curiosidade de como tinha nascido o forum portuga...


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Nos fóruns do Jan desde setembro de 2001 -_-


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Vapour said:


> desde setembro de 2001 -_-


isto é ser MESTRE


----------



## Viriatox (Feb 6, 2005)

Eu descubri o forum fazendo uma pesquisa no google sobre um edificio que ja não sei qual era, só me lembro que era num pais arabe. Despois desse primeiro contacto voltei uns dias mais tarde com curiosidade e para fazelo tive que voltar a fazer a mesma pesquisa para dar com o forum (ja não me lembrava do nome certo da pagina ). Foi a partir dessa segunda visita que coloquei logo nos favoritos ao começar a ver as diferentes secções e a quantidade de fotos que encontrava aqui actualizadas e de todo o mundo foi como se tivesse encontrado um tesouro . Isso aconteçeu em finais de 2003 e com o tempo as visitas foram tornandose mais frequentes até ser a minha pagina preferida de consulta indispensavel e a primeira a visitar cada dia. Durante muito tempo tive a tentação de fazer o registo mas não o fiz com medo a que isto ficasse um vicio mas nos ultimos meses depois de ver a quantidade de horas passadas cada dia a leer o que voces e o resto de forum mostravam por aqui achei que a diferença não ia ser muita  e além disso tb considerava que era justo que eu tb fizesse a minha participação e desse o meu contributo


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu também descobri num motor de busca, mas não foi nada sobre Portugal. Encontrei o site e pus nos favoritos porque pensei que teria boas fotos etc. 

Depois passado praí um mês explorei mais o site e os foruns e encontrei o fórum portugues  fiquei logo muito interessado e passado um ou dois dias registei.me 

Marco também é bom termos mais tugas para votarem nas polls por Portugal e pelas nossas cidades.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Eu descobri atraves do SSP,no qual participava há ja muito tempo.Depois eu vi o link para este forum ao lado da pagina inicial e apaixonei-me à primeira vista.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Viriatox said:


> Durante muito tempo tive a tentação de fazer o registo mas não o fiz com medo a que isto ficasse um vicio mas nos ultimos meses depois de ver a quantidade de horas passadas cada dia a leer o que voces e o resto de forum mostravam por aqui achei que a diferença não ia ser muita


Não te safaste...o vicio foi mais forte que tu! Ainda bem! :cheers1:


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^Quanto a ser um vício, não há dúvida! 

Eu não sei se já cá tinha vindo antes, mas creio que quando comecei a prestar atenção a este site foi quando descobri algures na net o link para um thread daqui, como fotos de lisboa. As fotos estavam mesmo fabulosas(eram do Justme)! 
Acho que foi a partir daí que comecei a vir cá regularmente e acabei por me inscrever. 

E agora é o vício que é! Lol!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Ai que vício que isto é...simplesmente não consigo ir para a caminha antes de vir aqui consultar as últimas novidades do dia!  

boas noites...ou melhor dizendo, bons dias?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Temos historias (ou melhor dizendo, estórias...) parecidas, Johnny! A diferença é que me antecipei a ti 2 mesitos!!! :laugh: :cheers1:


É verdade, quase que me arrisco a dizer que somos irmãos gémeos, já que ambos despertámos para a vida, i.e., o SSC no mês de Maio de 2004, mas tu foste prematuro já que estiveste em gestação durante quase 7 meses e eu 8! :hug:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

o Vapour ja andava a bue por 1 site chamado Portutall, ainda tenho pai fotos desse site!!


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

Aaaaaaaahh o PortuTall... acho que há 4 anos que não faço updates :rofl:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

se calhar ja faliu Vapour


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bom, então depois de alguma reflexão, eis aqui a minha sugestão para o thread dos censos, que teria as seguintes opções:
- sou português, resido em Portugal e frequentemente posto no forum portugues
- sou português, resido em Portugal e esporadicamente posto no forum portugues
- sou português, resido em Portugal e não costumo postar no forum portugues
- sou português, resido no estrangeiro e frequentemente posto no forum portugues
- sou português, resido no estrangeiro e esporadicamente posto no forum portugues
- sou português, resido no estrangeiro e não costumo postar no forum portugues
- sou estrangeiro e costumo postar no forum português
- sou estrangeiro e não costumo postar no forum português
(também poderiamos colocar a opção do local de residencia - Portugal ou fora - para os estrangeiros...)

Como referi é simplesmente a minha sugestão. Pode ser radicalmente ou ligeiramente modificado, conforme a vossa opinião. Não pretendo obviamente "marginalizar" os nossos forumers portugueses a residir no estrangeiro com esta distinção, simplesmente hoje pensei nisso e apaercebi-me que talvez sejam cerca de 1/3 dos residentes em Portugal e achei curioso averiguar isso...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ah, apenas 1 acrescento: a poll deveria ser publica, para podermos a partir daí fazer 1 lista, se bem que parcial, dos forumers do Forum Portuga do SSC!kay:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

^Olha a tua idéia esta boa Reflex,eu tinha pensado noutra forma mas assim fica mais completo,só que algumas opções,tais como:"sou estrangeiro e não costumo postar no forum" não fazem la muito sentido,quem não posta no forum portugues não precisa de contar do nosso censo


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Tens razão, sim... Mas podia ser algum "turista pé descalço" que por cá aparecesse e quisesse participar no nosso censo!!! :lol:


----------



## odivelense (Apr 5, 2004)

Eu tive conhecimento deste site por mero acaso, quando andava a tentar sacar imagens de cidades para a minha colecção. Como sou um aficionado por arquitectura e tudo o que está relacionado com a mesma área e como tal gostei do que vi por aqui e até hj, n sendo um frequentador assíduo, tento andar por aqui regularmente, isto quando o boss n anda por perto, já q ainda n tenho net em casa.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Reflex a tua ideia está muito completa  penso que não é necessário alterações.. pelo menos que me lembre, pode ser que dêm mais ideias  

APROVADO


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Talvez esteja muito completo, mas está taaaaaaao tremendamente aborrecido que estou em crer que se tivesse que ser aprovado por quem de direito no país, seria chumbado pelo Tribunal Constitucional!!! :laugh: :rofl:

De qualquer modo, se alguém tiver mais ideias, mesmo que achem que não sejam tão completas, coloquem-nas! O debate de ideias é importante!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Eu tive uma idéia de um "upgrade" para a idéia do Reflex,vejam se concordam:

•sou português, resido em Portugal e visito o forum mais de 2 vezes ao dia
•sou português, resido em Portugal e visito o forum uma vez ao dia
•sou português, resido em Portugal e visito o forum no máximo 3 vezes por semana
•sou português, resido em Portugal e visito o forum uma vez por semana
•sou português, resido em Portugal e visito o forum esporadicamente(pouco mais de 1x por mês)
•sou português, resido no estrangeiro e visito o forum mais de 2 vezes ao dia
•sou português, resido no estrangeiro e visito o forum uma vez ao dia
•sou português, resido no estrangeiro e visito o forum no máximo 3 vezes por semana
•sou português, resido no estrangeiro e visito o forum uma vez por semana
•sou português, resido no estrangeiro e visito o forum esporadicamente(pouco mais de 1x por mês)
•sou estrangeiro e costumo postar frequentemente no fórum portugues
•sou estrangeiro e costumo postar esporadicamente no fórum portugues

O que acham pessoal? :cheers:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Boa, Phobos! Parece-me melhor, mais completo e mais aborrecido! (no bom sentido é claro!) 
Faço só 1 reparo: ficava 1 pouco mais leve se o "visito o forum mais de 2 vezes ao dia" por "visito o forum várias vezes ao dia"!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

excelente Phobos kay:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Reflex said:


> Boa, Phobos! Parece-me melhor, mais completo e mais aborrecido! (no bom sentido é claro!)
> Faço só 1 reparo: ficava 1 pouco mais leve se o "visito o forum mais de 2 vezes ao dia" por "visito o forum várias vezes ao dia"!


Ok Reflex,obrigado pela sugestão kay:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E para os estrangeiros também devia haver a opção de visitar o fórum mas nunca postar


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ou então 2 hipóteses para votar (regular e raramente) e outras 2 para visitar (tb nos mesmos moldes...)


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Este thread deve ser uma pérola do fórum :lol:

Estou a revitalizar este thread para responder ao censo 

Eu descobri o SSC em Abril deste ano quando estava neste site, depois carreguei no link (que agora já não lá está) e fui ter aos diagramas do SSC. Daí até descobrir o fórum português foi só uma questão de tempo 
Só me viria a registar a 9 de Junho e só faria o meu primeiro post 10 dias depois 

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Grande Pérola


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Andava a pesquisar sobre Evora e vim parar aqui.Registei-me 1 Ano depois:cheers:


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

atraves do Google claro!


----------



## Tom_Lisboa (Jul 6, 2007)

sempre fui muit ligado a portugal .. principalmente pelo facto de ter-me ido embora ca prao brasil .. sempre quis manter o contato .. e nunca esquecer portugal .. sendo assim procurava frequentemente projectos, noticias, o q fosse de pt .. e depois de uma pesquisa q havia feito de projectos para lisboa .. xeguei aki .. nao sei como :lol: .. mas fiquei mto grato .. pois eh um forum mto bom .. q consegue (e mto bem) me manter em dia .. em relacao a portugal (e mais algumas coisas)


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Conheci-o através do Google, em 27 de Julho de 2006, andava eu a pesquisar informações acerca do ML... Só me registei em Novembro, dado que pretendi conhecer o fórum um pouco melhor; só depois disso comecei a participar (muito) mais, em Março deste ano ! O meu percurso inicial é muito semelhante ao do Reflex !


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ora bem eu nas ferias do Verao do ano passado deu me na "telha" ir fazer research sobre arquitectura, e depois por acaso deparei me com o ssc á minha frente!, passado uns mezitos tive a tentação de me registar...e, passado um ano aqui estou eu!


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

A minha história não é muito diferente, andava pelo google a pesquisar sobre vale do lobo por qualquer razão, e fui acabar no thread da ilha artificial aqui do forum. Acontece que o thread já estava enterrado há bastante tempo, fiz um comentário e acabei por desenterrá-lo.


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

busca de imagens da torre Burgo.
Seguir com frequencia as vossas discussoes e imagens por meses e meses até q um dia fiquei agarrado.


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

O mesmo que muitos: Pesquisa de imagens.


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

pesquisa de imagens da construção da AE Mealhada-Viseu. Dezembro do ano passado.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pesquisa de imagens sobre "Estradas de Portugal" no google em Fevereiro de 2007; acabei por entrar no thread com o mesmo nome.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

De certeza que muntos mais andem aí escondidos :lol:


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Eu descobri este forum porque me disseram que isto era um forum de engate e encontros gay mas que tinha conversas de urbanismo e tal, um pouco para disfarçar...

Foi por isso que me inscrevi e não me arrependi. Em menos de 2 meses já fui pra a cama com 30 gajos, a começar pelo Algarve a acabar no Minho.

Obrigado SSC pelos momentos de prazer que me tens proporcionado e que sem ti não seria possível.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Descobri este forum quando andava a pesquisar sobre Arranha-Céus... e passou a ser muito útil para descobrir como ia o andamento do Norfin Office Park e também para o meu local de trabalho.

É um forum onde uma pessoa tem acesso a todas as obras de construção do mundo inteiro. Excepto aquelas que estão em top secret... off course.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Eu descobri este forum porque me disseram que isto era um forum de engate e encontros gay mas que tinha conversas de urbanismo e tal, um pouco para disfarçar...
> 
> Foi por isso que me inscrevi e não me arrependi. Em menos de 2 meses já fui pra a cama com 30 gajos, a começar pelo Algarve a acabar no Minho.
> 
> Obrigado SSC pelos momentos de prazer que me tens proporcionado e que sem ti não seria possível.


hno::bash:

Tenha juizo. Andam por aqui crianças. Devia ter vergonha na cara. :lol:


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Da maneira mais original possível: uma pesquisa no Google...:|:lol:

Era o início de fevereiro de 2007. Estava a pesquisar páginas com fotos de Campinas quando me deparei com o SSC. Registrei-me no mesmo dia e fui tomado por esse vírus que acomete a maioria dos frequentadores do Skyscrapercity .


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

rpc08 said:


> Pesquisa de imagens sobre "Estradas de Portugal" no google em Fevereiro de 2007; acabei por entrar no thread com o mesmo nome.


ainda descobri o fórum antes de ti. 10 meses para me registrar...:nuts:


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Eu descobri este forum porque me disseram que isto era um forum de engate e encontros gay mas que tinha conversas de urbanismo e tal, um pouco para disfarçar...
> 
> Foi por isso que me inscrevi e não me arrependi. Em menos de 2 meses já fui pra a cama com 30 gajos, a começar pelo Algarve a acabar no Minho.
> 
> Obrigado SSC pelos momentos de prazer que me tens proporcionado e que sem ti não seria possível.


claro que eu gosto de AE's porque por exemplo, na A17 aqui trabalha a Lizete. tenho tido poucos clientes.


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves (Oct 25, 2008)

Figueirense, referia-me a gays, não a Travestis


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira (Oct 10, 2008)

mas os gays são novos, quando eu conheci o fórum eram só travestis!


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Por favor, tenham lá juízo...


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

Já n me lembro bem como foi mas acho que procurava coisas sobre o WTC e encontrei este site, n me registei logo, fui "espiao" por 1 ou 2 anos e depois registei-me e ca estou eu!!


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Eu vinha a mais de um ano tentando me cadastrar e não conseguia, tudo por usar o email de hotmail um dia do nada criei outra conta com o gmail e no dia seguinte chegou o email do SSC, eu nem acreditei fiquei super feliz, e até hoje sigo aqui participando quando tenho tempo, ainda ireu postar fotos que fiz em minhas viagens a Portugal , adoro esse país maravilhoso e meu grande amor é Português!:banana:


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Encontrei o forúm por buscadores!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Daniela Artur, cê é uma gatxinha!! Cê qué tê um námôru virrtuáu cómigo? Si você aceitá podji acreditá... Manaus deixará dji sê sua única paixaum!


----------



## Daniela_Artur (Dec 2, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Daniela Artur, cê é uma gatxinha!! Cê qué tê um námôru virrtuáu cómigo? Si você aceitá podji acreditá... Manaus deixará dji sê sua única paixaum!


E como é que fica o meu português?:lol:


----------

